# Remove pump from pressure washer



## PatG (Sep 9, 2004)

Model # of washer is 02-0344-0, Troy Bilt, part # for pump is 202274GS. There are NO engine mount bolts, just the three for the pump that connects directly to the Honda GCV160. It appears that once you've removed the 3rd and final bolt, the engine as well as the pump will fall off. Being as this is a one man job, is there an easy way to do this or do I just have to be REAL careful?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Vertical shaft engine and the pump below, that is very possible use the same bolts. The engine will not fall off unless you have the unit tipped over.

BG


----------



## PatG (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Basementgeek. I'm not lucky enough to have a workbench, but instead, put the washer, mower, etc., on the tailgate of my p/u and use a size of cardboard that is tailgate sized and an old towel underneath in case "something" drops. Have a stool that is almost eye level, so will work on it there. Just finished draining gas and oil because the washer will be tipped up about 45 degrees. My bil came by today after my post and offered to help when parts/pump get here from Amazon. So with 4 hands/eyes, job should go smoothly!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Some of these vertical pumps are pure junk, last 2-3 season at best. Some makers do offer rebuild kits, some don't. If the pump has ever been exposed to freezing weather, most likely not repairable.

I think they make a protective " oil" that can be sprayed in them to help protect them/lubricate them. 

BG


----------



## PatG (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, it's called "Pump Saver", can be purchased at Lowe's, Home Depot, etc. And I use it beginning in the fall to protect seals. Reason for buying new pump @ $145 is because estimated repair cost was given at $140. Repair not worth it to me, thus the new one. Failure was due to unloader valve, also known as relief valve. The part alone cost $80 + tax/shipping, so believe you will see my reasoning.


----------

